# Oldie but back again!



## annie23uk (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi everyone

Its been a while since I was last on here but alot has happened and I'm about to start a new journey and a bit scared!

I'm 32 and my DH is also 32.  The last time I was on here was June 2008.  My husband and I had been for inital tests at the Vic and the doctor there had given me the all clear however my husband hd been told he had no sperm in any of the 3 samples that he had given for analysis.  The doctor we saw told us there was very little chance of us having a child of our own but that he would refer us to Ninewells ICU.  As you can imagine after hearing that news we were shattered and didnt think there was any hope for us having a child of our own.  As the months went on our relationship began to suffer because of this and in the end my husband decided he didnt want to go to Ninewells at all.  As you can imagine I was devistated and we separeated in October 2008.

After alot of soul searching, talking and time we decided that our marriage was worth fighting for and even if we couldnt have a child of our own we would be a family of some sort in some way.  We got back together in November 2009 and on New Years Eve 2009 my husband told me he wanted us to be refered back to Ninewells to see if there was anything at all they could do to help us have a child of our own.  I was over them moon but still worried that there was nothing that could be done.  In May 2010 we were refered back to Ninewells for an inital consulation, this went well and after various blood tests for my husband and an operation for "sperm retreival" we were given the most amazing news that they had been able to retrieve 4 villes of sperm from my husband.  This going from being told we wouldnt have children of our own to being told that there was a chance that we could have a child of our own one day was amazing!!!  We couldnt believe it!!! 

We were told in September 2010 that we would have a 3 year wait and although I took this hard at first I've came to accept that three years isnt that long to wait for the one thing we have waited nearly 10 years to have the chance of.  Dont get me wrong I'm still having my bad days when all I want to do is go back to bed and cry when I see parents with children, but I'm getting there. I just feel we have kind of been left to get on with things until we get the nod for treatment and in some ways thats fine, but at the same time its kind of hard.  I know its going to be tough the next 2 1/2 years but I hope to make some friends on here who are going through the same thing as me and we can help one another get through this, hopefully with the best outcome at the end of it.

Its hard talking to family and friends about how your feeling especially when they have children of their own and dont understand how hard it is for you not to be able to concieve naturally, but I hope when I have thoes days when things are hard  I'll have people on here who understand and l reasure me what I'm feeling is normal.

I hope to hear from some of you all soon.

Annie
xxx


----------



## Alidoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Annie,

Welcome to the Fife board. Sounds like you've had a tough time of it and having to wait another 2.5 years is ridiculous given your age. Have you considered paying privately? I'm almost 40 and missed out on free treatment as gp refused to refer us for 2 years and by the time we got to Ninewells I was over 35 so we had to pay. I do now however have a daughter who is nearly one and worth every single penny.

Most of the girls are over on the rollercoaster thread so please come and introduce yourself. It's a mixed bunch with some with miracles like myself, some pregnant and others at various stages of the process. Everyone is really friendly though - some of us even met up before Christmas! No question is silly and there are some good shoulders to cry on if necessary so do pop by..


----------



## annie23uk (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi

Yeh did think about paying privatley but can't really afford it so think its going to have to be NHS unless we win the lottery or something.     Hopefully the time will go in quickly!   

Thanks for your advice, yes will pop over to the rollercoaster thread and introduce myself.  Its good to hear the sucess stories it gives me hope.

Thanks

Annie


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Just read and didnt want to leave without sending you lots of     and I hope you get your chance sooner than 3 years.  We got told 2 years and it ended up being 4 months then actually started treatment 7 months later!

Take this time to get healthy and in tip top condition.  I really hope your dreams come true and wish you all the luck to get it   

Clare x


----------

